# Wheel Bearing. OEM or Aftermarket?



## ShawnTRD (Feb 11, 2015)

Dealer is $213.
MOOG, SKF and Timkem are about the same. + or - $30


----------



## ShawnTRD (Feb 11, 2015)

Anyone know who makes the Nissan wheel bearings?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I think they are made by NSK. Go for the SKFs or top of line Moogs which I think are made in Japan. Heck Timkens are supposed to be good as well. Go for the best price warranty equation. Its the installation that has a lot to do with how they last.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You didn't mention a year, but the R51 wheel bearings are made by Timken. Moog is owned by National-Federal Mogul. Both are usually pretty good, but I've noticed some Moogs are built in Thailand and the quality is not as good as those built in the US or Japan. Bearings in general are made to pretty tight specifications and most brands are pretty good. I usually go with Timken and get them from Rockauto.com. You can Google "Rockauto discount code" for a 5% discount code to put in the "Where did you hear about us?" box at checkout.


----------



## ShawnTRD (Feb 11, 2015)

I got one today from Napa. It was their best one $240. The box said SKF, but the bearing is a Timken. So I'm wondering if SKF uses Timken or something funny is happening at Napa. Both carry a 3 year warranty so I'm happy with that. But the dealer was $30 cheaper (and all Timken). But what's Nissans warranty? 2005


----------



## ShawnTRD (Feb 11, 2015)

Anyone know what size the main nut is on the front wheel bearing. Want to make sure I have it before starting the job. And what about torque specs?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I think its 32mm
This video might help even if its for a 2wd Titan
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=niNI0znGiTY

Curious if the price you are quoting is for the whole hub assembly with bearing
Because in looking at rockauto here is the skf
https://www.rockauto.com/catalog/moreinfo.php?pk=1838214&cc=1431465&jnid=457&jpid=22

Also if its just the bearing, could someone have switched boxes at Napa? Did you have them take out another to double check. Lastly if it was just the bearing, if I were you I would return it and order the complete hub assembly from Rock Auto.

I am going to need to replace a front bearing on my X trail and I wish I could get a complete hub assembly rather than having to remove the old and press in to the old hub. Good luck with it.


----------



## ShawnTRD (Feb 11, 2015)

Well this is a 4WD Pathfinder. That video had no center nut, and the nice way he popped off the hub won't work for me because I have a axle going through my hub. Looks like Youtube needs a 05-12 Pathfinder 4WD Hub video


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Fully aware of that Shawn. Its why I specified it was for a 2wd. However its basically the same part and set up, and the answer you were looking for was in the video comments.


----------



## ShawnTRD (Feb 11, 2015)

Anyone know the torque specs on the back bolts and the center nut?


----------



## Shut-Trip (Oct 18, 2012)

Regarding the torque requirements for the bolts on your 2005 Nissan Pathfinder SE 4WD:

I found some service manual data for basically most models of nissans including the 2005 Nissan Pathfinder, on the Nissan owners webpage.


******** website , and look under archives/nissan-model-service-manuals, etc.

just search around on that page, 
(I may just want to go down to the print shop and burn off a few pages.



S.T.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I would've got the part from Rockauto.com. They have a Timken front hub assy. for 4WD for $129 (SKF for $185). The axle nut torque spec is 100 ft./lbs. The torque spec for the four, hub attaching bolts is 44 ft./lbs.


----------



## ShawnTRD (Feb 11, 2015)

smj999smj said:


> I would've got the part from Rockauto.com. They have a Timken front hub assy. for 4WD for $129 (SKF for $185). The axle nut torque spec is 100 ft./lbs. The torque spec for the four, hub attaching bolts is 44 ft./lbs.


To late, To late. 

Yeah paid to much for it at Napa but 3 year warranty that I can use locally if need be. And didn't have a deep socket to fit the axle nut. So I used a wrench with my "that seems good" feel.


----------



## Jim72 (Nov 1, 2019)

ShawnTRD said:


> Anyone know who makes the Nissan wheel bearings?


NTN Corporation makes the bearings for 07-14 Nissan Altima. It's stamped on the hub assembly.


----------

